# Hoyt Medalist cable slide rod



## jahiatt (Dec 28, 2010)

Did Hoyt make an offset stainless rod over 9 inches?
MY cable slides wanting to come off .
I have adjusted the rod outward, just wondering if a longer is available.


----------

